# Rotel RSP 1066



## Anacrusis (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a buddy selling a "NEW" still in the box Rotel RSP 1066 for $275.00. I'm not sure if I need a surround processor and amp or just a decent A/V receiver. I feel at the cost of the 1066 and a decent amp I may be able to get more power then a receiver for the same amount of money? Any thoughts?

Second this is a dedicated theater room 25 x 12 x 8 (rough numbers) I was wondering would I be better off purchasing a decent set of left and right front speakers and a decent center speaker and two mono price speakers for the rear?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Anacrusis said:


> I have a buddy selling a "NEW" still in the box Rotel RSP 1066 for $275.00. I'm not sure if I need a surround processor and amp or just a decent A/V receiver. I feel at the cost of the 1066 and a decent amp I may be able to get more power then a receiver for the same amount of money? Any thoughts?
> 
> Second this is a dedicated theater room 25 x 12 x 8 (rough numbers) I was wondering would I be better off purchasing a decent set of left and right front speakers and a decent center speaker and two mono price speakers for the rear?


Hello,
Rotel makes a very high quality product. However, the 1066 is over 4 years old and even lacks HDMI. At this point, I would not even consider a non HDMI Product. With the Analog Sunset coming very soon, not having HDMI will cause you not to be able to view full HD. And that is saying nothing of the Lossless Codecs and not having RoomEQ like Audyssey et al. Unless it is super cheap, I really would not consider it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

